# extend my table saw



## h_porta (Jan 19, 2009)

hi, remember me, i from Puerto Rico.
i want to know who can i extend my table saw and including a guide to measure the piece of wood to be cut. i hope your understand me, my english is no so good.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi h_porta

I did it on my saw , I picked up some steel 1/2" wide, 1" x 48" long and made my own ,, then I made a extra frame on the right side of the table and bolted the new steel bar in place..

It's not a big job..

========



h_porta said:


> hi, remember me, i from Puerto Rico.
> i want to know who can i extend my table saw and including a guide to measure the piece of wood to be cut. i hope your understand me, my english is no so good.


----------

